# Masterdrives MC Schleppfehler wegen Räderumfang



## Limemo (22 März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich brauche mal eure Hilfe wegen einem Masterdrive MC. Der Umrichter wird für die X-Fahrt auf einem RBG benutzt. Das RBG hat 4 Räder und 2 davon werden angetrieben.
Der Umfang von den Rädern hat sich durch verschleiß ein wenig verändert. Mir wurde jetzt gesagt dass man die Räder wechseln muss weil es sonst einen "Schleppfehler" im Umrichter auftreten würde.
Stimmt diese Aussage? Wenn ja wo kann ich die Parameter für die Übersetzung ändern? In der Hilfe vom Umrichter habe ich es leider nicht gefunden.
Danke schon mal für eure Hilfen!


----------



## Markus (24 März 2010)

parameter von masterdrive habe ich nicht im kopf, aber was grundsätzliches zum thema schleppfehler kann ich dir sagen:


schleppfehler kommt wenn der schleppanstand einen grenzwert überschreitet.

schleppabstand = berechnete sollposition - istposition

ich vermute dass die sensorik zur positionserfassung nicht an dem antriebsrad ist, sondern mit einem optischen distanzsensor oder einem magnetband realisiert wurde.

wenn ein neues antriebsrad einen umfang von 500cm hat, dann ist dein RBG nach 100 Abtriebsumdrehungen 50m gefahren. also sagt dein positionieregler der motor muss bei einer bestimten drehzhal eine bestimmte zeit drehen, dann ist das rbg nach dieseer zeit im ziel.

wenn dein rad kleiner wird, dann simmt diese rechnerische strecke nicht mehr. und ist nicht mehr plausibel zum kontrollwert vom sensor.


----------



## Limemo (25 März 2010)

Danke für die Antwort. Die Position vom RBG wir mit einem Lasermesssystem erfasst. Nennt sich "DME". An einem von den beiden Antrieben sitzt ein Drehzahlgeber. 
Müsste der Regler oder die Steuerung nicht auf solche Sitiuationen angepasst sein? Es ist doch normal das sich der Umfang mit der Zeit ändert.
Wo wird den der Wert für die größe vom Schlepp eingestellt?
Weis jemand wo man den Umfang vom Rad ändern kann?
Danke!


----------



## Ralle (25 März 2010)

Limemo schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Die Position vom RBG wir mit  einem Lasermesssystem erfasst. Nennt sich "DME". An einem von den  beiden Antrieben sitzt ein Drehzahlgeber.



Dann hat Markus ja Recht!



Limemo schrieb:


> Müsste der Regler oder die Steuerung nicht auf solche Sitiuationen angepasst sein? Es ist doch normal das sich der Umfang mit der Zeit ändert.
> Wo wird den der Wert für die größe vom Schlepp eingestellt?



Na ja, das müßte dann ja ein spezieller Umrichter sein und selbst wenn es den gäbe, würde das reichlich teuer werden. Außerdem unterliegt der Verschleiß ja vielen Faktoren, so daß man das nicht vorplanen kann. Einzig Lösung, ab und an den Umfang der Räder messen und dann die Umrechnungsfaktoren (wahrscheinlich Getriebeübersetzung) im Umrichter anpassen.



Limemo schrieb:


> Weis jemand wo man den Umfang vom Rad ändern kann?
> Danke!



Ich denke mal, du könntest es mit einem BurnOut probieren, danach ist der Umfang sicher extrem klein. 
Ansonsten würde ich mit mal die Getriebefaktoren ansehen.


----------



## Watchdog (25 März 2010)

Der Schleppabstand berechnet sich wie folgt:
delta_s = Geschwindigkeit / VerstärkungsfaktorLageregler

Diese Formel stimmt aber nur wenn die Drehzahl richtig normiert wurde und keine Vorsteuerung verwendet wird. 
D.h. es weicht nun die Drehzahlnormierung geringfügig ab und es wird sich ein geringfügig anderer Schleppabstand einstellen.

Aber:
In Deinem Fall gehe ich davon aus das der Umfang doch nun nur um wenige Prozent anders ist(vielleich max. 10%-20%?).
Diese würde nun nur zum Problem führen falls die Überwachgsschwelle des Schleppabstands überschritten würde oder die max. Sollgeschwindigkeit wegen der kleineren Räder nicht mehr erreicht werden würde ( wenn das so wäre dann hätte da eh einer etwas zu knapp eingestellt). 

Also im schlimmsten Fall einfach die Schwelle etwas erhöhen bzw. max. Sollgesch. etwas erniedrigen. (Parameternummer weiß ich jetzt nicht)

In der Istgeschwindigkeit und auch der Genauigkeit beim Positionieren wirst Du keine Änderung festellen können, da der Lageregler das ausregelt!!!
Also keinen Stress!

Gruß
Watchdog


----------



## Markus (25 März 2010)

Watchdog schrieb:


> Der Schleppabstand berechnet sich wie folgt:
> delta_s = Geschwindigkeit / VerstärkungsfaktorLageregler



wie meinst du das?
also ich kenne das so, das der schleppabstand die distanz angibt die eine istposition hinter ihrer gerechneten sollposition her eilt.

zu einem schleppfehler kommt es wenn der schleppabstand einen gewissen wert übersteigt (strecke in mm, anzahl inc,...).

das kann sein wenn ein antrieb auf kollision fährt und die bahnberechnung im regler weiterläuft, aber der istwert steht.

oder wenn der p-regler zu schwach eingestellt ist.

oder wenn zu steile rampen gefahren werden.

oder eben wenn die angaben zu getriebeverhältnissen nicht stimmen und der p-regler irgendwann am anschlag ist und diese nicht mehr kompensieren kann.

oder eben wenn der grenzwert für den zulässigen schleppabstand zu klein eingestellt wurde.

oder mehrere dieser dinge zusammen... oder oder oder...


aber deine formel habe ich nun nicht wirklich begriffen, wäre nett wenn du das etwas erläuterst...


----------



## Watchdog (25 März 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> wie meinst du das?
> also ich kenne das so, das der schleppabstand die distanz angibt die eine istposition hinter ihrer gerechneten sollposition her eilt.
> 
> zu einem schleppfehler kommt es wenn der schleppabstand einen gewissen wert übersteigt (strecke in mm, anzahl inc,...).
> ...


 
Hallo Markus,

das was Du schreibst ist alles richtig!
Der Schleppabstand wir in der Steuerung gebildet nach:
delta_s = Sollposition - Istposition

Diese Differenz ist natürlich nicht statisch sondern hängt ab von der Geschwindigkeit der Achse und dem Verstärkungsfaktor des Lagereglers (P-Regler). 
Dieser Zusammenhang ist eigentlich einfach mit der genannten Formel zu berechnen:

Du selbst hast Dir das ja auch schon beantwortet:


> oder wenn der p-regler zu schwach eingestellt ist.


 
Beispiel1:
V=100 mm/s, Kv=10 1/s
=> delta_s = 100mm/s : 10 1/s 
=> 10mm

Beispiel2:
V=100 mm/s, Kv=1 1/s 
=> delta_s =100mm/s : 1 1/s 
=> 100mm

Manche System verwenden natürlich andere Einheiten z.B. m/min, funktioniert damit aber genauso. Die Grundlagen sind immer die gleichen.

Das ist also der "normale" Schleppabstand der sich bei einem richtig drehzahlnormierten Lageregler ohne Vorsteuerung einstellt.

Ein gewisser Schleppabstand ist also vollkommen normal und ohne würde der P-Regler des Lageregler ja gar nicht arbeiten.
(Lageregler sind eigentlich immer reine P-Regler da die Strecke integrierend ist)

Alles was dann darüber hinaus geht wäre darauf zurückzuführen das die Achse nicht hinterher kommt (mechanische Blockade, Stromgrenze erreicht...)

Wenn man den Parameter Schleppabstandsüberwachung einstellt sollte dies aufgrund der genannten Parameter gemacht werden (ich weiß manche probieren einfach weil sie den Zusammenhang nicht kennen)
Wird also dann dieser Grenzwert überschritten(warum auch immer) so wird ein Schleppfehler gemeldet

Man kann auch sofort an einer laufenden lagegeregelten Achse erkennen ob die Normierung richtig gemacht wurde, denn wenn der Schleppabstand bei konstander Geschwindigkeitsfahrt nicht dem berechneten delta_s entspricht, dann stimmt die Normierung nicht.
Es sei denn es wird wie gesagt mit Vorsteuerung gearbeitet! 

Bei einfachen Positionierungen von A nach B spielt der Schleppabstand auch gar keine Rolle. Am Ende der Positionierung ist V=0 und dann ist delta_s nach obiger Formel auch wieder 0.

Es gibt aber auch Anwendungen da kann der Schleppabstand ein Problem werden z.B. Interpolation
Wenn man z.B. einen Kreis interpoliert, so ändert sich die Geschwindigkeit der zwei Achsen X und Y kontinuierlich, also auch der Schleppabstand, dies würde dann eine Konturabweichung bedeuten => Der Kreis wird nicht maßhaltig.

Für solche Anwendungen versucht man den Schleppabstand auf nahezu 0 zu bringen, z.B. dur Vorsteuerung...
Ich glaub aber jetzt schweife ich ab....


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 März 2010)

Watchdog schrieb:


> Für solche Anwendungen versucht man den Schleppabstand auf nahezu 0 zu bringen, z.B. dur Vorsteuerung...
> Ich glaub aber jetzt schweife ich ab....



Mit einer Vorsteuerung kannst du aber auch nicht einen - wie vom OP erwähnten - Radreifen-Verschleiß kompensieren. Zumindest nicht, solange der Verschleiß nicht in irgendeiner Art und Weise automatisch erfasst wird.


----------



## Watchdog (26 März 2010)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Mit einer Vorsteuerung kannst du aber auch nicht einen - wie vom OP erwähnten - Radreifen-Verschleiß kompensieren. Zumindest nicht, solange der Verschleiß nicht in irgendeiner Art und Weise automatisch erfasst wird.


 
Habe ich auch nicht behauptet.

Damit die Vorsteuerung richtig funktioniert muß die Normierung passen. Dies wäre hier nicht mehr der Fall. Vorsteuerung ist hier auch nicht notwendig.

Ich sehe aber auch keinen Anlass den Verschleiß irgendwie kompensieren zu müssen solang die max. Geschwindigkeiten erreicht werden können. Wie schon erwähnt, kompensiert der LR das schon, solange er nicht an die max. Geschwindigkeitsgrenze Grenze kommt. Man sieht es beim lagegeregelten Betrieb nicht in der Istgeschwindigkeit, sondern nur am Schleppabstand!!! 

Der Verschleiß wird eigentlich automatisch erfasst! Man sieht es am Schleppabstand! 

Ich beziehe mich nicht speziell auf den Masterdrive sondern allgemein auf das Thema Lageregelung.
Probierts doch bei Gelegenheit einfach mal aus.

Gruß
Watchdog


----------



## Limemo (23 April 2010)

Ich habe unter Parameter U501 Maschinendaten folgendes gefunden:
Linear-/Rundachse = 4096

In der Hilfe steht :
MD11: Linear-/Rundachse
0=Linearachse
größer 0 : Rundachsenlänge

Steht die 4096 vielleicht für den Übersetzungsfaktor?


----------



## Markus (23 April 2010)

Limemo schrieb:


> Ich habe unter Parameter U501 Maschinendaten folgendes gefunden:
> Linear-/Rundachse = 4096
> 
> In der Hilfe steht :
> ...




Das hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun, in der Antriebs- bzw. Achstechnik werden zwischen Linear- und Rundachsen unterschieden.

Wenn du bei einer Linearachse von +100 nach +15 fahren willst, dann musst du in die negative Richtung fahren.

Wenn du bei einer Rundachse von 340° nach 5° fahren willst, dann ist es kürzer in die positive Richtung zu fahren als in die negative - bei der Linearachse geht das logischerweise nicht...

Das ist der unterschied.

Mit Schleppanstand hat das rein garnichts zu tun...
Dein RBG ist ja eine Linearachse, also gehe ich mal davon aus das der Parameter auf "0" steht, und ich denke es würden seltsame bis schreckliche Dinge passieren wenn du deinem FU plötzlich sagst dass dein RBG eine Rundachse ist...


----------



## Superkater (26 April 2010)

Hallo,

ist das zufällig ein TGW RBG Mustang mit Antipendel. Wir müssen laut TGW Pflichtenheft alle 50 Stunden eine Messung des unterschiedlichen Raddruchmessers durchführen.

Messfahrt = langasmen Fahrt mit 100mm/s für 10m alle 50 Stunden. Nach der Fahrt werden die Messinkremente vom Motorgeber (Master und Antipendel) verglichen, und der Korrekturwert als Parameter abgespeichert.

Wenn z.B. das Antipendelrad nru mehr 98,5% des Umfangs vom MAsterrad hat, dann wird der Drehzahlsollwert zum Antipendelrad mit dem Faktor 1,015 multipiziert um dies auszugleichen.

In der Sinamics S120 gibt es eine Multiplikanden des Drehzahlsollwertes als Parameter. Wahrscheinlich wird es das beim Masterdrive MC auch geben. Das muss man halt einmal nachfragen bei Siemens.


----------



## Limemo (26 April 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> Mit Schleppanstand hat das rein garnichts zu tun...
> Dein RBG ist ja eine Linearachse, also gehe ich mal davon aus das der Parameter auf "0" steht, und ich denke es würden seltsame bis schreckliche Dinge passieren wenn du deinem FU plötzlich sagst dass dein RBG eine Rundachse ist...



Der Parameter steht auf "4096". Nicht auf "0"Ich hätte jetzt gedacht das das die zurück gelegte Strecke bei einer Umdrehung oder so was ähnliches wäre.


----------

